# Realtek RTL8273AE Wi-Fi card not recognized.



## G_Nerc (Nov 2, 2012)

Good day!
In my laptop not working wireless card.
I'm tryin in *FreeBSD 9.0 amd64 GENERIC* and *FreeBSD 10.0-Current amd64 GENERIC* but it is'not recognized.
Is it possible to make it works?

*dmesg* on pastebin
*pciconf -lvbe*

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x27021558 chip=0x01548086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
    PCI errors = Received Master-Abort
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x27021558 chip=0x01518086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:1:1:       class=0x060400 card=0x27021558 chip=0x01558086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x27021558 chip=0x01668086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7400000, size 4194304, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xd0000000, size 268435456, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf000, size 64, enabled
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:      class=0x0c0330 card=0x27021558 chip=0x1e318086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7a00000, size 65536, enabled
none0@pci0:0:22:0:      class=0x078000 card=0x27021558 chip=0x1e3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller'
    class      = simple comms
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7a1a000, size 16, enabled
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x27021558 chip=0x1e2d8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf7a18000, size 1024, enabled
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:      class=0x040300 card=0x27021558 chip=0x1e208086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7a10000, size 16384, enabled
pcib3@pci0:0:28:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x27021558 chip=0x1e108086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:2:      class=0x060400 card=0x27021558 chip=0x1e148086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:28:3:      class=0x060400 card=0x27021558 chip=0x1e168086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x27021558 chip=0x1e268086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf7a17000, size 1024, enabled
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x27021558 chip=0x1e598086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:      class=0x010601 card=0x27021558 chip=0x1e038086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf0b0, size  8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf0a0, size  4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf090, size  8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf080, size  4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf060, size 32, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf7a16000, size 2048, enabled
none1@pci0:0:31:3:      class=0x0c0500 card=0x27021558 chip=0x1e228086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7a15000, size 256, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf040, size 32, enabled
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x27021558 chip=0x0de910de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GF108 [GeForce GT 630M]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf6000000, size 16777216, enabled
    bar   [14] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xe0000000, size 268435456, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xf0000000, size 33554432, enabled
    bar   [24] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe000, size 128, enabled
none2@pci0:4:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x072610ec chip=0x872310ec rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    class      = network
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd000, size 256, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7900000, size 16384, enabled
none3@pci0:5:0:0:       class=0xff0000 card=0x27021558 chip=0x528910ec rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf7800000, size 65536, enabled
  PCI-e errors = Correctable Error Detected
                 Unsupported Request Detected
     Non-fatal = Unsupported Request
     Corrected = Receiver Error
                 Advisory Non-Fatal Error
re0@pci0:5:0:2: class=0x020000 card=0x27021558 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x0a hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xc000, size 256, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xf2104000, size 4096, enabled
    bar   [20] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xf2100000, size 16384, enabled
  PCI-e errors = Correctable Error Detected
                 Unsupported Request Detected
     Non-fatal = Unsupported Request
     Corrected = Receiver Error
                 Advisory Non-Fatal Error
```


----------



## G_Nerc (Nov 20, 2012)

Resume for that wireless card:

FreeBSD at that time have not native drivers and there is not FreeBSD dev's who working on Realtek Wi-Fi drivers.
NDIS from base system not work with WinXP (64bit) drivers. System reboots after *kldload driver_sys.ko*
NDIS from *NDISulator* project (*LINK*) not working too.
For any investigations with that card and NDIS, link to WIN drivers: *HERE*
Link to Linux thread about that device, with solution. *HERE*
It's terrible use Windows because of WiFi not working  I will wait for any miracle


----------

